# Perch lures



## fishmason (May 2, 2004)

Supposedly there are some perch that were stocked in a pond by me. What could i use to get their attention.


----------



## Dale03 (Jun 2, 2005)

Not sure if it would relate to a small pond, but I have luck on Erie with a spreader and a couple of minnows..........depends on time of year but usually fish late summer early fall about 12-15 feet and limit with no problem in about 4-6 hours


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

fish a simple hook and sinker combo with a small minnow, or try small crappie jigs tipped with minnows.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

1/32 oz jig and a waxworm.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

buckshot rattle spoon w/stinger hook tip w/minnow!!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

small jigs


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

from shore? id just try to lay some minnow on the bottom in the deepest water i could cast to.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

wave warrior said:


> buckshot rattle spoon w/stinger hook tip w/minnow!!


i'll second that


----------

